# couple sunrise pics



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)




----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

Great pics. Good Morning to you ,too.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*OMG Cutter!*

I love the blues on the first one. That is awesome. I like the second one too.
Great job!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Great pics as usual! Looks like you were coming out of Bastrop Marina in that first one. Then on down the bayou in the second. Am I right? Thanks for sharing the pics. By the way, my background right now is that shot of your Plumeria that you sent me. It's gorgeous. I hope some day mine will bloom. Maybe later this month.

Kelly


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

> Looks like you were coming out of Bastrop Marina in that first one. Then on down the bayou in the second. Am I right?


yep, you got it, bastrop marina and bayou.

now enough with the artsy stuff, this is what we came for.. 14 of them for our party of 3.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Way to go. Good too see ya'll got your line stretched.

Kelly


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*All I can say is WOW......*

I'm with you, that first one is awesome. Man, that would make a great wall hanging. WTG on fish catchin.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

sweet!!!!


----------



## sandycrack (Aug 10, 2005)

awesome pictures!!!! 

sherry


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*A little late*

I've been meaning to comment on these since they were posted, but was caught up in my printing issues as you know.

Love the first shot - specifically the way the blues reproduced and the way the long exposure softened the reflection. Something's bugging me though. From the light on the horizon (at sunrise) I would suppose you're facing east yet the docks are more intense that the rest of the shot. Were you actually facing west with he sun coming over your shoulder or is something else illuminating the docks? Just curious.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

> Something's bugging me though. From the light on the horizon (at sunrise) I would suppose you're facing east yet the docks are more intense that the rest of the shot. Were you actually facing west with he sun coming over your shoulder or is something else illuminating the docks? Just curious.


haha, great question.. I am shooting east. The highlighted dock posts are due to a halogen dock light behind me.. good analytical eye..


----------

